# Can't open notepad...urgent



## kdt511 (Sep 8, 2004)

I can go to start>accessories>notepad, and it will open.

But, when i double click on a notepad file, it won't open. It doesn't do anything. Yes, those files are set up to open with notepad. I can right click on these files and open with WordPad, but they won't open up in Notepad.
I can also have Notepad open, and do a file>open and open these files. The only thing that doesn't seem to work is double clicking on the .txt files themselves.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Operating system?


----------



## kdt511 (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry, XP Home


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try running this to repair the text file association:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/fileassoc/xp_txt_fix.zip


----------



## kdt511 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nope, didn't work.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Search for Notepad.exe. Be sure there are at least 2 copies, one in Windows and one in Windows\System32 folders. Copy to whichever is missing.


----------



## kdt511 (Sep 8, 2004)

There is one in /windows/ notepad.exe

There is one in /windows/system32/ notepad.exe (created 2001), which is weird considering I reformatted and reinstalled XP a few weeks ago

There is another one in /windows/system32/ notpad.exe (created yesterday evening, yes, it's notpad, not notepad)

The two in /system32 are slightly different File Versions, but they're both 67.5kb.

Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You probably have a worm:

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,10385429~mode=flat


----------



## kdt511 (Sep 8, 2004)

That's it, thanks so much!


----------

